# Overstay



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

I met another expat (Canadian) who is here for a holiday.
He found out his job 'need him back right away so he extended his holiday from 2 weeks to 32 days.

I told him (as is my understanding) he only gets 30 days entry to the country. And after that he needs to get extension from BOI.

He was a bit annoyed as he never knew there was a limit (and the way they stamped the passport isn't too clear but you can make out the exit date on there just about).

However, another expat (actually a Filipino with a Canadian passport who lives in Canada and flies into Philippines regularly on his Canadian passport) said there is no limit and Canadians can stay for up to 6 months without needing to get a visa or extend.

So I just wanted to know has anyone experienced going over their visa or visa waiver, and what are the penalties? I've told the guy he's better to just go to BOI so he doesn't have any trouble at the airport. But thought I may as well ask the forum if anyone has experienced this first hand. Thanks.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Simon1983 said:


> I met another expat (Canadian) who is here for a holiday.
> He found out his job 'need him back right away so he extended his holiday from 2 weeks to 32 days.
> 
> I told him (as is my understanding) he only gets 30 days entry to the country. And after that he needs to get extension from BOI.
> ...


Things and immigration rules change so often that it would pay to visit a large, good quality travel agency. They will have the needed information and fee schedule. Most of them will for a small fee take your passport and do the leg-work so no one has to go to the immigration office.

Jet Lag


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I am not Canadian but according to this Canadian government site - they get 30 days. 



> Visas
> 
> Canadians do not require a tourist or business visa for stays of up to 30 days. Apply for a visa at an embassy or consulate of the Philippines if you intend to stay for more than 30 days. Another visa, which takes precedence over the visa issued by the Philippine embassy or consulate abroad, will be issued upon your arrival by immigration officials. Alternatively, while in the country you may apply for an extension before the 30-day period expires at the Philippine Bureau of Immigration.
> 
> ...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's a list of Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite Offices. Directory of Transactions Or like Jetlag mentions a very large reputable travel agency.

Philippine Bureau of Immigration official Facebook page has contact numbers or messaging they do answer their phones and messages. https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration

I wouldn't want to find out as I exit the airport what my fees are best your friend find out but then again it sounds like he's agitated, ... Lol, good thing he doesn't live here for longer than 32 days.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Q&A-Visas

Do I need a visa to travel to the Philippines?

Canadian passport holders are allowed to enter the country without a visa for a stay of up to 30*days, provided that the nature of their trip is tourism*and their passports are valid for six (6) months beyond the intended stay in the Philippines

Canadians who wish to stay more than 30*days in the Philippines and nationals of countries who are not extended the 30-day visa-free privilege should apply for a visa before traveling to the Philippines


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I overstayed for a single day on one trip, thinking it would be no big deal due to the prior month having 31 days. Wrong. The guy at NAIA really wasn't happy about it and almost made me pay the 30 day extension price. I sucked up and he let me go, but I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> Things and immigration rules change so often that it would pay to visit a large, good quality travel agency. They will have the needed information and fee schedule. Most of them will for a small fee take your passport and do the leg-work so no one has to go to the immigration office.
> 
> Jet Lag


Suggest you use a travel agency accredited by the BI. I used one that was not and ended up being deported and blacklisted. I was one of at least 6 people that I know of that this happened to from using this travel agency. Most travel agencies will say they can do it, but recommend using an accredited agency.

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/image...ities/2016_Sep/2016Sep20/Travel_2016Sep20.pdf

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/information/list-of-accredited-entities

Chuck


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Simon1983 said:


> However, another expat (actually a Filipino with a Canadian passport who lives in Canada and flies into Philippines regularly on his Canadian passport) said there is no limit and Canadians can stay for up to 6 months without needing to get a visa or extend
> .



A Filipino with a Canadian passport is a Balikbayan. He has the privilege of staying up to a year in the country.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

esv1226 said:


> A Filipino with a Canadian passport is a Balikbayan. He has the privilege of staying up to a year in the country.


Thanks Esv!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Simon1983 said:


> Thanks Esv!


He needs to check the stamp in his passport as it's possible that he only received 30 days, if this is the case he'll need an extension. It should be dated 1year if he received a BB, sometimes you have to ask.


----------

